
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (December 2017) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
kiraleighleigh
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Providence RI, Boston, MA

Content Marketing Megaweapon (5+ years marketing, 10 years in graphics, 60k
views on social post, 25k readers per month on medium.com)

Skills:

• Content marketing - Strategy, execution, copywriting, graphic design,
consultation

• Waterfalling, UX, Project Management - Wrike, UXPressia, Trello, JIRA, Asana

• Website Design & Development - ZURB, bootstrap, WordPress, Shopify

• Analytics - Google Analytics, HeatMap.me, HotJar, Sellics, Zapier Aggregate

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kirakiraleighleigh/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kirakiraleighleigh/)

Portfolio: [http://www.thereisno.design](http://www.thereisno.design)

Email: hello@thereisno.design

(ﾉ´ヮ´)ﾉ*:･ﾟ

\- Kira Leigh

------
mocko
SEEKING WORK - London, UK - Remote preferred

DevOps / Python nerd with over a decade's experience building, hosting and
tuning applications.

I work closely with dev teams throughout the application lifecycle to host
their code so it's scalable and robust for the long term. AWS, Kubernetes,
load testing, CI, deploy systems, monitoring, config management, security
audits, dev projects of my own - you name it I've done it. For larger
organisations I've even led whole infrastructure teams.

Recent projects include:

\+ AWS/Kubernetes/Docker deployment to support a large distributed (15
microservices + persistence layer) application. Updated a sprawling
Django/Postgres app to fit modern containerized hosting, resulting in a stack
that makes great use of k8s' scaling & resiliency features. Templating via
Helm for multiple, namespaced stack instances & continuous integration.

\+ Another AWS/k8s/Docker stack, this time with a persistence layer comprising
Cassandra & Kafka with service discovery through Zookeeper. Prometheus &
Grafana for monitoring.

\+ Large multithreaded Python 3 application for automated cryptocurrency
trading. Didn't get rich, still working.

\+ Chef-managed deployment of large microservice stack across varied
configurations on cloud and physical servers

\+ Support & enhancements for a sizeable stack of Django applications

hn-2017-12@mbird.biz / [https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-
hewson/b6/50a/8b4](https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-hewson/b6/50a/8b4)

------
superdanny
SEEKING FREELANCERS | Full-Stack Engineer and UI/UX Designer |
[https://www.superteam.io](https://www.superteam.io)

Location: Remote Only, United States

SUPERTEAM is the on-demand team creation platform for specialized freelancers;
Our Mission: to provide consistent end-to-end projects to your teams of
specialists. (Currently we are limiting hiring to freelancers located in the
U.S)

You Are: Willing to work in fast paced environment. You can creatively multi-
task through numerous projects. Your compensation is on a per-project basis
and pay increases with your system skill level and quality of completion
rating.

Designer: 3~5 years of experience designing for desktop and mobile.

Engineer: 3~5 years of full-stack development experience, can deliver rapid
prototypes.

If you’re interested please apply at
[https://www.superteam.io](https://www.superteam.io)

~~~
finkin1
Your website isn't loading - let me know how to best get in touch.

------
sebg
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote (US or Canada specifically)

Looking for deep learning tutorial writers/creators to make deep learning
technology screencasts.

Specifically those who know or are starting out one or more of the following
technologies: TensorFlow, PyTorch, CNTK, MXNet (python, jl, c++, etc), Keras,
Gluon, DL4J, DeepLearn.js, Torch, Caffe2, Caffe, Paddle, TFLearn, dlib,
Theano, chainer, DIGITS, dynet....

The topic area would be yours to choose.

I would help you come up with specific tutorials to start out with.

I pay $50 USD per video, pay for your equipment, and pay ongoing royalties on
a monthly basis (with a minimum royalty payout of $600 for the first year)...

I also give you suggestions on video topics so that you don't have to come up
with them at the start...

I also do the video editing and transcribing for you...

if interested:

website -> [https://www.aiworkbox.com](https://www.aiworkbox.com) email ->
sebastian@aiworkbox.com

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK Location: Karachi, Pakistan

Remote: Yes

\-------------------------------------

I am a polyglot programmer, blogger, a data freak and a wannabe growth hacking
w/ 10+ years of experience in programming, data analysis and making and
implementation of tools to bring traffic on sites and automating marketing.

I use PHP/Laravel for most of web development and Python for automation,
scraping and data analysis. Things I do on day-day basis are:

\- Data Scraping

\- Bot development for different websites and workflow (I am working on a
Crypto bot for self which is implementing different trading strategies) and
other things.

\- Web development in Laravel or Django/Flask.

Beside that, if you are a startup then I can provide consultancy regarding
system architecture and traffic building.

Check my profile here:- [http://adnansiddiqi.me](http://adnansiddiqi.me)

I also blog at [http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me)

Email:- kadnan(at)gmail(dot)com

~~~
pknerd
Thx for down vote :D

------
gospodin_i
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Experienced digital marketer (4+ years)

Skills and experience with tools:

\+ Business strategy - MBA degree

\+ Content marketing - Strategy, planning, production, editing

\+ Website building and management - WordPress

\+ SEO - keyword research, link building, Ahrefs, Google Search Console

\+ Conversion rate optimization (CRO) - Optimizely, VWO, Google Experiments

\+ Analytics - Google Analytics, Woopra

\+ Project management - Trello, Asana

\+ Social media - Strategy and implementation (Facebook, Twitter, LinkedIn,
Instagram, etc.)

\+ Content amplification - Reddit, Quora, GrowthHackers, Inbound.org, etc.

Industry experience:

\+ SaaS

\+ Web hosting

\+ Consulting

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/iliamarkov/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/iliamarkov/)

Personal website:
[http://www.markovunchained.com/](http://www.markovunchained.com/)

Portfolio (content):
[https://iliamarkov.contently.com/](https://iliamarkov.contently.com/)

Get in touch: hello@markovunchained.com

Looking forward to working with you!

------
unleashit
SEEKING WORK | San Francisco Bay Area or REMOTE | Berkeley, CA

Full stack Javascript developer with 18 years of experience working with
startups to enterprise. My specialty is the front end and frameworks like
React and Angular, although I'm also skilled in Node.js and LEMP/LAMP.

I'm available for either projects or as part of your team, on a temporary or
possibly a permanent basis (I would consider a full time position if a good
match).

Skills: Javascript (ES 3/5/6+), Node.js, HTML, CSS, React, Redux, React
Native, Angular 1, Babel, Typescript, Webpack, Grunt, PHP, Mysql, Linux,
Nginx, Apache, Drupal, Wordpress and more.

Things I'm good at: solid, user friendly, performant, modern UIs made with
current best practices, single page apps, creating or integrating web services
and APIs (Rest, Websockets), CRUD backends, authentication, CMS development or
theming (Drupal, Wordpress) and more.

Website: [https://jasongallagher.org](https://jasongallagher.org) Github:
[https://github.com/unleashit](https://github.com/unleashit)

You can reach me via the contact form or phone number on my website. There's
also a real time chat you're welcome to use if you have any questions or want
to say hello!

------
InternetOfStuff
SEEKING WORK: embedded systems, development processes, product quality

Location: Munich, Germany

Remote: yes please

I'm an experienced (>10 years) embedded software engineer with management
experience. I have a master's in mechanical engineering.

I've worked on all stages of embedded products, from product management, to
specification, to coding, testing, and qualification. I've introduced modern
methodologies to my teams, such as agile development and CI. A lot of my
career was spent working on safety-critical systems up to ASIL D / SIL4.

How I could help you:

* organise and manage your development efforts * manage your product * advise in assuring the quality of your product * bring automated tests and continuous integration to your embedded projects * close gaps in your team's embedded development expertise * improve development processes * interact with regulatory bodies * help you comply with safety regulations

An overview over my current projects:

* managing a small, experienced team in the development of an industrial robot * advising a multinational company in the development of a highly safety-critical (ASIL D) automotive electronics component * advising a startup in the IoT development tooling space

Contact me at luca [at] ingianni.eu

------
dovin
SEEKING WORK | Seattle (remote preferred, travel OK)

I'm a visually and scientifically literate programmer specializing in data
analysis, visualization, and Node apps. As a freelancer, I've worked with
clients on dashboards, apps, data visualization for scientists, and APIs. I've
helped bring products to market and built proof-of-concepts. I have dual
degrees in CS and studio art, and spent several years at the University of
Washington working on serious games.

I'm currently looking for projects starting in mid to late January.

Most-used tools:

* Javascript stack: Node.js, ES6, React, D3.js, React Native, Electron

* Python data science stack: pandas, matplotlib, scikit, sklearn, basemap

Also-used tools:

* C# + .NET stack

* MongoDB, MySQL

A few of my projects:

Node apps shipped: [http://gochip.com/apps](http://gochip.com/apps)

Nanocrafter: [http://nanocrafter.com](http://nanocrafter.com)

Map with D3.js: [http://dovinmu.github.io/cascadia-
maps/washington.html](http://dovinmu.github.io/cascadia-maps/washington.html)

Python data viz: [https://github.com/dovinmu/python-viz-
notebooks/](https://github.com/dovinmu/python-viz-notebooks/)

------
caleyshemc
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Seattle WA

Available Dec 15

Freelance full-stack developer with an emphasis on building sites and
applications with beautiful user experiences. Former Amazonian, 5+ years
professional experience.

If you want to build a website or web application, I can help you refine your
vision and see it to completion. I have experience building large-scale
applications from the ground up, including defining project specs, managing
implementation, and testing.

For existing sites or applications, my time at Amazon gave me ample experience
comprehending large codebases and ramping up quickly to jump into existing
projects.

I am also an accomplished front-end developer, with experience building pixel-
perfect sites and WordPress themes from PSDs.

    
    
      + Main Languages: Java, Ruby, Python
    
      + Web Frameworks / CMSs: Ruby on Rails, Django, WordPress, Weebly, Wagtail
    
      + Front-End: Bootstrap, HTML5/CSS3, JavaScript, React.js
    

Some of my recent work not yet on my website:

\- [https://seattlegoodwill.org/](https://seattlegoodwill.org/)

\-
[http://inovia.staging.wpengine.com/portfolio/](http://inovia.staging.wpengine.com/portfolio/)

Contact me at

\- [http://caleyshemc.com](http://caleyshemc.com)

\-
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/caleyshemc](https://www.linkedin.com/in/caleyshemc)

\- caleyshemc@gmail.com

------
git-pull
Location: USA (Central)

Bootstrapping solo-founder, open source programmer, and author seeking
supplemental income to keep the lights on :)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Django, Python, Linux, Javascript (ES5+6), Backbone, webpack,
sass, spaCy, DRF, reStructuredText, AWS, Postgres, SQLAlchemy,
handlebars/mustache, jinja2, Some C++.

Email: See GH/portfolio

CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/story/tony](https://stackoverflow.com/story/tony)

Portfolio: [https://www.git-pull.com](https://www.git-pull.com)

Github: [https://github.com/tony](https://github.com/tony)

Publications: [https://leanpub.com/the-tao-of-tmux](https://leanpub.com/the-
tao-of-tmux)

Sample sites: [https://devel.tech](https://devel.tech),
[https://www.hskflashcards.com](https://www.hskflashcards.com)

Sample projects: [https://cihai.git-pull.com](https://cihai.git-pull.com),
[https://tmuxp.git-pull.com](https://tmuxp.git-pull.com), [https://unihan-
etl.git-pull.com](https://unihan-etl.git-pull.com)

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: angular 1, angular 2, es6, react, redux, react-native, webpack,
html5, css3, sass, scss, jade, node, php, building restful api’s, git, grunt,
jenkins, jira, mysql, postgres, redis, mongo, firebase, aws, heroku.

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

Rate: €85/hr

As a Javascript front-end developer, my main experience lies in enterprise
scale single page JavaScript applications (SPA’s), preferably built with the
Angular 1/2 or React framework. Beside that I have strong business development
and leadership skills. Having successfully built my own company from the
ground up and run it for 10 years, I know what it takes to build, lead, grow
and maintain a business.

------
adamqureshi
SEEKING WORK. Robotic. Process automation. NYC or REMOTE.

Robotic Division. Process automation. We are a tiny consultancy offering
Robotic / Process automation consulting. Technical Feasibility. Industrial
robotics discovery. Research / development. If your looking to automate
warehouse operations to save cost, Robots are a low cost option and can be
deployed anywhere and run 24/7\. High value. Research ( discovery , explore a
problem) Industrial automation expertise.

Consulting OR Workshops in: Computer Vision. Artificial Intelligence.
Autonomous Control. Computer simulation.

Hardware: UR10. Soft robotics.

Software: ROS. Amazon Deep Lens. Google Vision Kit.

We can build a proof of concept / prototype to meet your automation needs.
Companies using robotics: Amazon. Walmart. Domino’s (pizza maker)

MORE INFO: [https://goo.gl/GwsYjp](https://goo.gl/GwsYjp) $150/hr pay as you
go:

INDUSTRIES: AUTOMOTIVE AND SUBCONTRACTORS. FOOD AND AGRICULTURE. FURNITURE AND
EQUIPMENT. ELECTRONICS AND TECHNOLOGY. METAL AND MACHINING. PLASTIC AND
POLYMERS. PHARMA AND CHEMISTRY. SCIENTIFIC AND

RESEARCH YOUR INDUSTRY?

contact@qureshimedia.com (mention HN)

------
ionis_
SEEKING WORK

Location: Tel-Aviv, Israel

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now

Technologies: .Net, C#, Asp.Net (& .Net Core), Angular 1/2, Knockout, VueJS,
es6, html5, css3, sass, scss, node, php, building restful api’s, Git, Gulp,
Jenkins, TeamCity, Jira, MSSQL, Mysql, Postgres, Redis, MongoDB, AWS.

Resume: [http://ioni.solarz.me/cv_js.pdf](http://ioni.solarz.me/cv_js.pdf)

Website: [http://ioni.solarz.me](http://ioni.solarz.me)

Email: ioni@solarz.me

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz/)

I'm a full-stack developer with 15+ years of experience in the field, having
strong business development and leadership skills. I'm product-oriented with
lots of experience managing a project from concept and design through
completion.

------
abdelrazaq
SEEKING WORK- Chicago IL - Am open to remote work

Hello, I’m looking for contract work. I am primarily looking for full stack JS
work, but am open to doing exclusively front or back end work as well.

I am currently finishing up my Computer Science degree and expecting to
graduate this June, so I am only available up to 20hrs/week from January-June.
However my term just finished, so I will be able to work full-time in the
month of December. I have experience working internationally as well as State-
side, in both corporations and startups. I am versatile in my skills and
abilities, and enjoy working on new and different projects.

Technologies: NodeJS, Express, JS(ES5/6), React, HTML5, CSS3, SCSS, Python,
Java, Relational and Non-relational Databases(SQL, NOSQL, MongoDB)

Website (with CV): [http://abdelrazaq.com/](http://abdelrazaq.com/)

Github: [https://github.com/adull](https://github.com/adull)

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/adlai-
abdelrazaq-954944137/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adlai-
abdelrazaq-954944137/)

Email: adlaiabdelrazaq@gmail.com

Rate: $20/hr

I am able to start working immediately, shoot me a message!

------
ricksharp
SEEKING WORK - US Remote - Lv 99 Code Wizard

\- [http://ricklove.me](http://ricklove.me)

\- [https://www.linkedin.com/in/rick-love/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rick-
love/)

\- Developing Apps and Web since 2002

\- Mobile Apps (React Native, Expo.io)

\- Web Apps (React, Angular2, Typescript)

\- Social Apps (Facebook)

\- Chat Bots (Messenger, Skype, SMS)

\- Back End (Node.js, C#, Asp.Net, Asp.Net Core)

\- Data (SQL, NoSQL, Json, Key Value, Blobs, Graph Db)

\- Full Stack .Net (C#, Asp.Net MVC, Entity Framework, SQL Server)

\- Cloud Architecture (Azure, Google, Serverless, Firebase, Load Balancing,
Custom Caching, Infinite Scalability, Global Deployment)

\- Game Development (Unity 3D, HTML5)

\- Stack Overflow Stats (Top 5% .net typescript, Top 20% c#)

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, Colorado, NYC, or Remote

We are a remote 3-person full-stack team design and dev team. Our portfolio:
[https://stratosphere.digital](https://stratosphere.digital). Some recent
projects we've launched: [https://divvydose.com](https://divvydose.com),
[http://www.fitnessration.com.sg](http://www.fitnessration.com.sg),
[http://shoptwigs.com](http://shoptwigs.com).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Meteor,
Python, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Sass, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript,
WebSockets, AJAX, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, React Native, iOS,
Android, Browser extensions (Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA.

We offer hourly rates and discounted monthly retainer options, and we also do
fixed bids. Contact: via our website or you can contact me directly at
eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
zoner14
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, IL - Remote Ok I'm a software consultant who has
worked creating web and enterprise applications at companies ranging from
small to large. I aim to focus on your needs, your problems, and your goals
given your constraints. I want to work with you and do what’s necessary to
innovate and advance your cause.

Technologies: Nodejs, Javascript (ES 3/5/6+), Typescript, Express, Sequelize
Python, Django, Flask React, Redux, VueJS, Angular 1/2, html, css, scss React
Native Postgres, Reds, MongoDB Webpack, Babel AWS, Heroku

Website: [http://www.nickdrane.com](http://www.nickdrane.com)

Github: [https://github.com/nadrane](https://github.com/nadrane)

Resume: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-UFUwX8--
UbeVFQUHRTd0lQRDQ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-UFUwX8--
UbeVFQUHRTd0lQRDQ/view)

Email: nicholasdrane@gmail.com

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/nicholasdrane/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nicholasdrane/)

I am available to start working immediately.

------
ammmir
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco, Anywhere - REMOTE ONLY, TRAVEL OK

Hi. I'm a full-stack product and systems engineer who can solve your business
problems. I'll help you navigate the tech side of things and avoid common
pitfalls when hiring third-parties who often demand to use shiny new tools and
frameworks without understanding the long-term business consequences.

I recently released a licensable on-prem software
[https://www.pilvy.com/products/vpn-
server](https://www.pilvy.com/products/vpn-server) and I'm currently taking a
short break from building a hosted business VPN service (soft-launching next
week at [https://www.businessvpn.com](https://www.businessvpn.com) ). I'm
looking to consult on a short-term project (1-2 months) to get a breath of
fresh air and recharge (I know, it's a funny way of putting it), either as an
engineer, tech lead, or a CTO to create your tech strategy.

If you're looking to hire a professional with a wide range of experience,
let's get in touch: amir AT pilvy DOT com

Resume: [https://www.pilvy.com](https://www.pilvy.com) |
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/amirmalik/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/amirmalik/)
| [https://github.com/ammmir](https://github.com/ammmir)

Languages & technologies: Go (golang), Erlang/Elixir, Swift, Objective-C,
JavaScript, React, Cocoa, node.js, Ruby on Rails, iOS, Cocoa, VPN, SDK, Linux,
API, networking, TCP/IP, protocol design, security, crypto, blockchain,
Bitcoin, Ethereum, Solidity, MVP, AWS, S3, Heroku, Docker

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote OK - Travel Possible

Experienced software developer with a history in startups.

Proficient in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'flask', 'google.app.engine']
      * Javascript  ['node','react'];
      * Clojure  '(compojure re-natal reagent)
      * Go {'appengine', 'aws'}
      * Haskell, Prolog (and other esoterics)
    

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. We provide services such as feature development,
engineering management, product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include 2U, Fuze, Shift, Sosh, Getaround, Codecademy,
Factset, Wakemate, drip.fm, and Swiftstack, among others. Currently
represented by [http://www.10xmanagement.com](http://www.10xmanagement.com)

For more info see our page at [http://turbines.io](http://turbines.io), or
talk to us at hn@turbines.io

------
tfe
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area on-site or remote

Generally available for freelance web app engineering work. I've been working
with Rails and JS for ~9 years now, at all points up and down the stack.
Everything from performance work on existing code to bringing up a full-
fledged product from wireframes. I’ve also been doing some Swift lately.

In the past, I've worked with companies like CircleCI, Remind, Leap Motion,
Anki, Rocket Fuel, and TaskRabbit. Before that, I had two startups of my own.
In my spare time, I fly airplanes. Currently booked through the end of the
year, but I’m always happy to meet up for coffee and chat.

Links:

[http://toddeichel.com/about](http://toddeichel.com/about)

[http://www.github.com/tfe](http://www.github.com/tfe)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel](http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe](http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe)

Contact: todd@toddeichel.com

------
craigtp
SEEKING WORK - Liverpool, UK - Remote preferred, open to a small amount of
travel.

Hi. I'm Craig. I'm a full-stack analyst developer with over two decades of
experience of a wide range of full life-cycle software projects.

I work primarily, but not exclusively, with Microsoft technologies and the
.NET framework, leading complex and challenging enterprise software
development projects to successfully deliver robust, secure, scalable and
efficient software solutions that produce genuine and quantifiable business
value.

Throughout my career I've built web, desktop, server and embedded software and
am just as accomplished at designing and developing a single use website for a
dozen local users as I am a global microservices infrastructure supporting
millions. I've helped numerous businesses of varying sizes in varying
industries get their technology investment right and I can do the same for
you.

Recent projects include:

\+ Successfully lead, developed and delivered complete greenfield and bespoke
web site and back-end web platform for a leading UK children’s charity,
forming a core component of a complete brand refresh and redesign.

\+ Successfully lead project to develop industry leading anti-motor fraud
website, web service, OLAP & OLTP system and data warehouse including one of
Europe's largest anti-fraud databases for a Top 40 UK law firm.

\+ Successfully designed and delivered market-leading, best-of-breed corporate
travel management web & desktop-based product suite for a company who, largely
as a result of the technology, were later acquired in a multi-million pound
deal.

More information including direct links to my Resume/CV and all contact
information is on the front-page of my website:
[http://craigtp.co.uk/](http://craigtp.co.uk/)

------
BacioiuC
SEEKING WORK - EU Remote

\- [http://linkedin.com/in/constantin-ciprian-
bacioiu](http://linkedin.com/in/constantin-ciprian-bacioiu)

Skills:

\+ 7 years designing mobile and pc games (worked for Gameloft on The Dark
Knight Rises, Nova 3, Asphalt 6 - Mobility-Games/Disney on Frozen) as well as
an indie (Ebony Spire, Mutant Gangland, Pimps vs Vampires)

\+ 10 years experience with integrating and using Lua in projects ranging from
Games to Home Automation Software and Web Development

\+ 5 Years of C# and Unity for client work / game development

\+ Level Design

\+ PC (Linux, Windows) and Mobile (Android, iOS) for development

------
BjoernKW
SEEKING WORK

Location: Rhine-Ruhr, Germany, remote or Europe preferred.

Remote: Yes

IT consultant, web and enterprise software developer with more than 15 years
of experience.

I'm experienced in JavaScript, HTML5 (AngularJS / Angular 2 in particular,
recently Vue.js as well) and many other web-related technologies. I'm a long-
time Java / Spring developer and I have lots of experience with RDBMS as well,
particularly PostgreSQL and Oracle DB.

I help companies in terms of software quality and knowledge transfer: Test
automation (both on the front-end using tools like Protractor and on the back-
end with frameworks like JUnit and Mockito), continuous deployment, improving
collaboration within teams, training developers regarding best practices and
adopting new technologies.

Website: [https://bjoernkw.com](https://bjoernkw.com)

GitHub profile: [https://github.com/BjoernKW/](https://github.com/BjoernKW/)

Please contact me via the contact form on my website or send an email to
bjoern / at / bjoernkw.com

------
throwaway_25349
SEEKING WORK - United States, Remote

US citizen. Remote only. Not willing to relocate, but open to a small amount
of travel.

A software engineer who will help your business instead of requiring hand-
holding. With 14 years of experience at software companies in New York City, I
not only excel at the programming part, but I have a working knowledge of
every aspect of the business: user experience, graphics design, product
design, marketing, and business strategy.

Looking for projects involving data analytics and presentation, reporting,
business intelligence, and web development.

I have worked for various types of companies: startups, Wall Street, and
mature startups. I am aware that I do not work in a vacuum and so I always
keep in mind the business needs and the purpose of the work.

I'm available during US hours and have a flexible schedule.

I've been working with Python, Django, Javascript, Angular, and D3.js for the
last handful of years, so that's where my strengths lie at the moment.

Keeping this anonymous. Get in touch for more information and my resume, and
to start a dialogue.

2h709@notsharingmy.info

------
tmoravec
SEEKING WORK, Prague, Czech Republic (think Germany) | Remote OK

Full-stack engineer, consultant.

"I have one goal: To produce a significant return-on-investment for you and
your business."

I'm a software engineer, but I also studied a business school, which puts me
in a unique position for solving your real business problems that lie behind
the lines of code.

My engineering experience includes creating a brand new content delivery
network for a filesharing service, developing new low-level network protocols
at one of the largest Internet companies, or creating a Machine Learning tool
that analyzes Facebook posts.

Additionally, as an author of a book for new and aspiring managers, I know how
to work with people. And how to finish stuff, because writing and publishing a
book takes quite some grit.

    
    
        Website:  https://tmoravec.com/
        Email:    ted@tmoravec.com
        Github:   https://github.com/tadeas
        LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/tadeasmoravec/

------
Keats
SEEKING WORK

Location: France/Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, Python, Rust, Go

Resume: [https://vincent.is/introducing-
himself/](https://vincent.is/introducing-himself/)

Site: [https://vincent.is/](https://vincent.is/)

Github: [https://github.com/Keats](https://github.com/Keats)

Email: prouillet.vincent at gmail.com

I am a full-stack web developer with an entrepreneurial mind and a good eye
for UX. I do quite a bit of Rust in my free time (see Github for the
projects). I also made a product ([https://proppy.io/](https://proppy.io/)) to
write proposals, written in Python (Flask) and TypeScript (React/Mobx).

------
fandawg195
SEEKING WORK - Chicago or Remote

I'm a front-end UI web developer based in Chicago, Il., however I’m open to
other technical roles (for example support) as well.

Note: Due to my current bandwidth, I can only provide 1 - 15 hours a week.

Skills: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript (ES5, ES6, Typescript), jQuery, Angular (1.x +
2), Node.js, JSON, Adobe CS, Ruby on Rails, Twitter Bootstrap, SASS, LESS,
Stylus, UI Prototyping, Grunt, Webpack, React

Experience: I have 5+ years of experience with Fortune 500 companies, digital
agencies and tech startups. Feel free to drop me an email if you'd like to
chat about your project (there is no pressure whatsoever to work with me!)

Also I’m cool with starting off with a trial period to see how things go
initially.

Contact: sanjs255/at/gmail (Mention HN please)

------
dserban
SEEKING WORK, on-site in the Eindhoven area (NL) | Remote OK

I am a strong software engineer who is passionate about large-scale
distributed systems and data pipelines, and cares about producing clean,
elegant, maintainable, robust, well-tested Scala code.

Core Skills:

\- Kafka, Spark Streaming, Avro

\- Cassandra (DevOps, Data Modeling)

\- Graph Modeling / Algorithms / Queries (with Spark GraphFrames and Neo4J)

\- Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient, 8 years exp.), Python
(proficient)

Other Skills: Git, Docker, Akka Streams, Apache Ignite, Parquet, Zookeeper,
HDFS, ElasticSearch, AWS (EC2/AutoScG/S3/RedShift/EMR).

Professional Background (formerly): ETL Developer / Traditional DWHs /
Kimball's and Data Vault Methodologies

Educational Background: Computer Science, Artificial Intelligence

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups.

Profile: [https://angel.co/dan-serban](https://angel.co/dan-serban)

My hourly rate is EUR 80.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote or Europe preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

------
LilyJ
SEEKING WORK: SF Bay Area, Remote Only

We, paren, are a small consultancy. We've worked with top startups backed by Y
Combinator, Techstars, and 500 Startups. We are startup founders ourselves and
understand the nature of startups. Startups come to us for help with creating
prototypes, product development, building integrations, building
microservices, and improving general software design and architecture. This is
us talking about using ReactNative with ClojureScript at Clojure/west:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHQAMrShHu8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHQAMrShHu8)

Technologies: React, React Native, Ruby on Rails, Node, Clojure, and
ClojureScript.

Website: [https://www.paren.com](https://www.paren.com)

Email: hello@paren.com

P.S. We love functional programming and lisp, hence our name, paren(thesis).

------
clarkema
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel possible depending on location and duration.

Location: North-east UK

What I do: Backend development / infrastructure

In the past I've run large-scale Debian installations doing devops before it
had a name, and been responsible for servers in Antarctica. I have experience
with a wide range of different Unix tools and technologies, at various levels
of the stack. This gives me the ability—and the perspective—to pick the best
combination of tools for any particular project, rather than simply treating
everything as a nail because all I have is a hammer.

I specialise in working with non-technical entrepreneurs and providing a "CTO-
as-a-service.” I take care of the technical side end-to-end, leaving you free
to work on your business, rather than worrying about servers and databases.

Previous work:

* University library data migration project, with a focus on completeness and validation. (Clojure, Elixir, Ruby)

* School data processing app (Elixir/Phoenix, PostgreSQL)

* Custom data dashboards (R, Geckoboard)

* High-reliability, long-term timelapse platform for inaccessible locations. (FreeBSD, Arduino, Python, Shell)

* Migration of existing Node.js+Firebase service to Golang+PostgreSQL on AWS

* Feasibility study investigating the possiblility of writing custom code to interface with a biometric timeclock (Common Lisp)

* Proof-of-concept hardware development for projects linking the physical and virtual worlds in real time (Arduino, Node.js)

* Project management webapp for construction companies (Rails, AngularJS, Bootstrap)

Buzzwords: Debian, Ubuntu, AWS, PostgreSQL, Perl, Common Lisp, Clojure, Ruby,
Go, Arduino / AVR, Elixir / Phoenix, FreeBSD

Got something you think is a good fit? Drop me a line at mike -at-
lambdafunctions -dot- com

------
robinrob
SEEKING WORK - Remote preferred - Edinburgh

I am a professional full-stack web/mobile developer based in Edinburgh with 6
years experience. I am experienced with a wide range of technologies and
complex/technical business domains, and can get up to speed quickly. I am
passionate about always doing a good job and great code design, balanced with
pragmatism. I'm known for being really easy to work with and always keep
clients in the loop with communications and updates. Please see my website for
more details.

Languages/technologies: Python 2 & 3, Javascript, Ruby, Typescript, Swift,
Java, HTML, CSS, SASS, PHP, Shell languages, MySQL, PostgreSQL, AngularJS,
Django, Flask, Pyramid, Ruby on Rails, iOS, AWS, Heroku, Salesforce.

Résumé/CV: [https://rsmith.io/cv](https://rsmith.io/cv)

Email: robin@rsmith.io

------
saltydogdev
SEEKING WORK :: REMOTE :: Portland, Oregon :: Full Stack Mobile Development

Better outcomes through experience, communication, and understanding risk.

Android/iOS/Xamarin/Cordova. Serverless back-ends Amazon/Azure/Google. Website
integration Node/PHP/ASP. App Design.

25+ years experience, 7 years mobile development. I am the Salty Dog: a
sturdy, weather beaten crew member who stands at the prow of your ship guiding
you safely through the rocks.

How can we help?

saltydogtechnology.com/blog[https://www.reddit.com/?count=25&after=t3_7fx18m](https://www.reddit.com/?count=25&after=t3_7fx18m)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/curtisshipleyandroidios/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/curtisshipleyandroidios/)
curtis@saltydogtechnology.com

------
dariak
SEEKING WORK - Based in Russia (GMT+6), remotely.

My name is Daria, I am 37 years old. I am an experienced software developer
(more than 12 years of mostly Python, Django). I usually implement backend,
REST APIs, can do frontend with jQuery, a bit of Angular. I am a responsible
person, get along with people very well, love to work in teams. I am eager to
bring an additional value to a company I will work at by taking Scrum Master
chores (along with the development) or helping team lead with managing
interactions.

Skills: Python, Django, Django-rest-framework, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, RabbitMQ,
celery, JavaScript, jQuery, Ansible, vagrant, docker, Agile, Scrum, Git, Jira.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dariaknyazeva/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dariaknyazeva/)

Email: dashaa2@gmail.com

------
DanielKehoe
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Location: based in Manila GMT+8

Remote: Yes (experienced working across timezones)

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Javascript, React.js, Vue.js, Serverless

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/danielkehoe/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/danielkehoe/)

Github: [https://github.com/RailsApps](https://github.com/RailsApps)

Email: daniel@danielkehoe.com

Author of the popular book 'Learn Ruby on Rails', founder of the RailsApps
open source project. Writer and developer. I build MVPs for startups and small
companies. Also maintenance and updates of legacy Rails applications.

------
ioddly
SEEKING WORK. Houston, TX / Remote / Travel OK.

Full stack web developer. Some things I typically work with:

    
    
        Frontend => React, JavaScript, TypeScript, SASS, Bootstrap
        Backend => Python+flask or django, node.js, go
        Storage => Postgres, redis, sqlite
        Cloud => Docker, AWS
    

I cut my coding teeth writing compilers in C++ and Scheme, I'm comfortable
working with any stack.

Shoot me an email at phil@upvalue.io or check me out further at
[https://upvalue.io](https://upvalue.io) or
[https://github.com/ioddly/meditations](https://github.com/ioddly/meditations)

------
zlagen
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Buenos Aires, AR

Backend developer

Skills:

\+ Freelance developer specialized in web data extraction and business
intelligence apps

\+ Backend development with Django and Flask

\+ 5 years of experience working with Postgres as a backend db

I'm looking for part time work mostly to complement my current contract work.

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucas-
moauro-89b64039/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucas-moauro-89b64039/)

Email: lagenar@gmail.com

------
tonyvt2005
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Northern Virginia / Washington, D.C.

I'm a former VP of Product and Engineering with 10 years experience building
web apps using Rails. I currently build MVPs for startups and small companies
so they can test their ideas in the market quickly. Looking to line up some
work for 2018.

Services:

\- Backend: Ruby, Ruby on Rails

\- Frontend: HTML5, CSS3, SCSS, JavaScript (jQuery, React, Vue)

\- Product wireframing / mockups, building out UI prototypes with designers

\- Mobile - I build out the APIs in Rails and partner with iOS/Android devs on
building out the native apps.

Talk to me about your idea!

Email: tony@29fx.com

Website: [http://29fx.com](http://29fx.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tonyvt2005/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tonyvt2005/)

------
MHM5000
SEEKING WORK | Iran | Full-stack Engineer and UI/UX Designer

13 Years of experience in different areas of computers and trying to get out
of Iran.

Remote: OK (payment: bitcoin or some other popular crypto-currency)

Relocation: OK (Extremely preferred)

Tech: Python, Django, HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, MySQL, Ubuntu, jQuery, Apache2

CMS: Wordpress, Joomla, Perstashop, vBulletin, IPBoard

CSS Frameworks: Twitter Bootstrap, Zurb Foundation, Semantic UI, UI Kit

Other: Browser Extension

Software: Adobe CC (Photoshop, Illustrator, After Effects)

Looking jobs for: Web developer, UI / UX Designer, Motion Graphic, Managerial
positions

Preferably: Senior and higher positions

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mojtahedi/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mojtahedi/)

Email: gerdoo1397@gmail.com

------
robomex
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, IL - Remote OK

iOS Development & Augmented Reality ARKit Development

I specialize in developing iOS apps. Several of my apps were handpicked and
featured by Apple. I'm presently focused on augmented reality apps utilizing
ARKit. I've built social, gaming, messaging, lending, consumer, and location-
based products.

Experience with: Swift, ARKit, iMessage extensions, Firebase, AWS, Sketch,
Heroku, HTML5, CSS3, SQL, Javascript, A-Frame, Wireframing, and UX.

Website: [https://atmorales.com](https://atmorales.com)

Email: tony@atmorales.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/)

If you have any questions: Shoot me a message & let's talk!

------
cascada
SEEKING WORK

Remote: yes

Location: SE Asia

Languages (primary): Ruby, Python, Haskell, C#, Rust, Elixir; Languages
(secondary): Perl 6, Java, Assembly, Scala, SQL, JavaScript, Idris;

Email: me@alexmaslakov.me

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-sites: [https://gildedhonour.com](https://gildedhonour.com) (CV, contacts,
projects)

=====================================

Hi, I'm Alex.

I'll solve your problem in something related to programming: 1)
web/mobile/desktop, 2) data science/machine learning, 3) security & 4)
blockchain/bitcoin.

I'm stronger in the first 2 areas. And less, but pretty interested still in
the last 2.

Thanks && Cheers.

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | FULL STACK DEVELOPER | REMOTE + EDINBURGH, UK.

Freelance full stack software developer with over 10 years experience
including a PhD in software verification offering:

\- _Web app development:_ JavaScript (Node.js, TypeScript, Vue, Angular,
jQuery, D3), Python (Flask, Django), Java, PHP (WordPress)

\- _Mobile app development:_ Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova

\- _Cloud hosting:_ Creating scalable apps that run on Heroku and AWS

\- _SEO:_ On-page audits and optimisations.

\- _Code quality:_ Reducing defects in existing projects by integrating test
suites, staging + development environments, Continuous Integration, planning
boards and code reviews

Portfolio and more information available at
[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org).

Contact sw@seanw.org for more details.

------
dustanbower
SEEKING WORK - Remote, US-based

Remote: Yes (have worked exclusively remotely for past 6 years)

Willing to relocate: No

I've been doing full-stack work for the past 6 years, with Python and Django
on the back-end and HTML, CSS, JavaScript, and jQuery on the front-end. I've
also worked with the Django REST Framework and React.js. I'm intimately
familiar with schema and data migrations, including migrations between Django
projects. I've worked extensively with startups and with distributed teams and
am open to occasional travel.

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE/view)

Email: dustan.bower at gmail

------
fuzzy-logic
SEEKING WORK

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes/exclusively

Willing to relocate: No, remote only please.

Fuzzy Logic - DevOps Process Consulting - Linux Systems Administration -
Network Management

I help SaaS companies save money on hosting through extensive automation -
infrastructure deployment, code-checking/deploy, CI/CD - and good-practices
for on-premise or public cloud management.

Let's have a conversation about where your business is going and what we can
do to get you there.

Contact Fuzzy Logic or its principal Lee Whalen:

\- [[https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/)]

\- hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org

\- [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf](https://www.fuzzy-
logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf)

------
rankedR
SEEKING FREELANCER - San Francisco or Remote

Development is wrapping up this month. We need a rock star growth hacker /
growth marketer. If you have the following reach out now:

* Lead generation increase / road mapping

* Conversion analysis

* A/B Testing

* SEO/SEM, Optimizing Web Traffic, Email Marketing, Social Media (AdWords & Facebook EXPERT!)

* Google Analytics & other equivalents

* PR and Social Media hacks

* Grass roots marketing

* Always on top of new channels, tools and trends

* NoSQL database experience is a plus

* Frequent meaningful reports on key metrics with the entire team

Email us growth@rankedrealtor.com with recent examples / experience / case
studies / portfolio.

------
chrishn
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Manchester, UK based)

I'm a Freelance Full Stack Developer. Comfortable with all aspects of web
development, front-end, back-end and dev ops.

My chosen stack/technologies:

● Laravel, PHP, MySQL, Nginx, Ubuntu (w/ Ansible)

● JavaScript, jQuery, Vue.js

● HTML5, CSS3, Sass, Bootstrap

My portfolio can be found here -
[https://chrisloftus.co](https://chrisloftus.co)

My GitHub has a small React Native (iOS) quiz app and a task management app
that I'm building with Vue.js and Vuex.
[https://github.com/chrisloftus](https://github.com/chrisloftus)

Blog: [https://chrisloftus.github.io](https://chrisloftus.github.io)

Email me: chris at blackflare.co to talk about your project!

------
gilli
\---

SEEKING WORK - Remote

UI/UX designer and front-end developer from Iceland with solid solutions to
your frustrating problems.

\---

I can help you with:

UX Design - The most important aspect of every product if you ask me. Let's
work together to make user flows, wireframes and prototypes to get a clear
overview of the products goals and how the user will achieve them.

UI Design - This is where we add your brand and details to the wireframes.
Everything has to be consistent with your image.

Front-end development - Implementation can be tricky. I got the skills to work
with your developers, or on my own, to make your product superb.

You can checkout some of my previous work at
[https://gilli.is/](https://gilli.is/)

Let's work together! Contact me at gilli@hn.gilli.is

\---

------
patrickbolle
SEEKING WORK Waterloo, Ontario / Remote but love to travel and would love an
excuse to see a new city/country!

I'm a solo Shopify Expert web developer. I specialize in store setups and
general theme customization. I know Shopify like the back of my hand and can
offer some great advice for new e-commerce businesses.

I do a bit of Shopify app development on the side (public/private) - if you
have any ideas for a Shopify app I'd love to chat and see if we can partner up
on something.

Shopify Expert Listing: [https://experts.shopify.com/patrick-
bollenbach](https://experts.shopify.com/patrick-bollenbach)

Agency Website: www.thousandsdigital.com

Email: patrick@bolle.co (or contact form on website)

------
azdv
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Highly experienced VP of Engineering & Lead Web Developer.

Skills:

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Crypto/Blockchain - mostly the theoretical parts (understanding of different Proof of Stake algorithms, Solidity contracts) - Highly motivated to work with this.

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Seeking: Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist.

Example work: Upon request

Location: EU

Contact: dev (at) azdv.co

------
rwieruch
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Berlin - Content Marketing / Marketer

\- Content Production (Blog Content, Product Writings, Newsletter)

\- Content Marketing Strategies (Long Term SEO Optimization, Newsletter
Campaign, Growing your Mailing List)

\- Landing Page Optimization (.e.g Best Practices Guidance, SEO, Conversion
Rates)

\- Dedicated Content Promotion (Social Media, Reddit, HN, Influencer)

\- Social Media Channel Optimization & Assistance (e.g. Facebook, Twitter,
Pinterest, Instagram)

\- Landing Page or Blog Setup (e.g. Hosting, Domain Registrar, Initial Setup)

I am eager to work with you or your company on these things. Looking forward
to hearing from you: [https://www.iamliesa.com/](https://www.iamliesa.com/)

------
leifg
SEEKING WORK Remote: yes

Seasoned backend developer experienced with Ruby and Elixir. Willing to coach
Ruby developers transitioning to Elixir. Building web apps with Phoenix and
Postgres.

I provide domain knowledge in: Real Estate, Travel and Banking.

Location: Berlin

Technologies (primary): Ruby, Elixir, Postgres, pgRouting;

Technologies (secondary): Java, Kafka

Email: hello@leif.io

Github: [https://github.com/leifg](https://github.com/leifg)

Web-sites: [https://leif.io](https://leif.io)

CV: [https://leifio-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/cv/cv-leif-
gensert.pd...](https://leifio-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/cv/cv-leif-gensert.pdf)

------
andys627
SEEKING WORK

Hello! I'm looking for contract jobs doing front end and/or full stack JS
development. I've been working exclusively in React/Redux for the past year.
Most recently I've been working on a React app with 3 main challenges: 1) run
well on both web and Amazon Fire stick (HTML5 container) using a shared code
base; 2) API driven video browser/player (like Netflix/Prime Instant Video)
and 3) a WebRTC video implementation.

Location: Reno, NV, USA

Remote: Yes. Available for some travel.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: React/Redux; Node; Angular 1; HTML/CSS; full stack JS, WebRTC,
TDD, git, project management

Résumé/CV: www.andrewsamuelsen.com

Email: andrew.samuelsen@gmail.com

Rate: $100/hr

------
travissw
SEEKING WORK - Lansing, MI - Remote

Front-end Web Developer with over 5 years of experience.

Skills: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, PHP, MySQL, WordPress, ColdFusion

Portfolio: [http://travisw.me](http://travisw.me)

Email: travis@travisw.me

I'm passionate about metric-driven web development, SEO, accessibility, and
performance.

------
reallycare_mark
SEEKING FREELANCER | London/Brighton or Remote

Full-Stack Engineer

ReallyCare is a not-for-profit company driving adoption of open source
software in the adult social care space. We need help working on a MEAN stack
product for providers of domiciliary care which we believe will become the
market leading product.

Job Responsibilities:

\- Lead the building of entire product

\- Build new products from the ground up

Qualifications:

\- Excellent Node JS

\- Excellent web development skills, which must include experience of
AngularJS and Angular

\- Strong MongoDB

\- Previous startup and product experience

\- Ability to work independently and efficiently on projects

Some exposure to Ionic would be an advantage.

Apply at www.reallycare.org/jobs or email me directly if you fancy having a
chat - mark [at] reallycare [dot] org

------
hboon
SEEKING WORK - Based in Singapore (GMT+8), work remotely.

16 years in software industry in development and consulting. Enterprise
software experience. iOS/macOS app developer. Familiar with Obj-C, Swift and
RubyMotion.

These are examples of how we can work together:

* Fix a troublesome issue or component

* Kickstart a project

* Building of SDKs to wrap your web APIs

* Long term app maintenance. Bug fixes, enhancements, keeping track of iOS upgrades

I prefer to be the only developer for the scope of the project.

Experience working across timezones.

More details: [http://hboon.com/hire/](http://hboon.com/hire/)

------
tomjhume
SEEKING WORK — London, UK

We’re a small 2-person digital design studio, working with interesting
startups, typically in daily or weekly sprints.

We create memorable digital brands with simple user experiences.

[http://studiojubilee.com](http://studiojubilee.com)

Email me at tom@studiojubilee.com

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed $9K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[https://breue.com/](https://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

My email: zach@breue.com

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

Hi, I'm Ram, a freelance web developer with six years of experience building
web applications for startups.

My expertise is in taking your idea and building it from scratch to the point
where it's a fully-functional web app that serves paying users.

Technologies used: Python, Django, Heroku, Git.

More information: [https://chipmunkdev.com/](https://chipmunkdev.com/)

------
throwaway_25349
SEEKING FREELANCER - United States, remote only

Looking for a software developer for each of these skill sets:

1) Android apps + one of Firebase/Mavo/Horizon/Backendless

2) Chrome and Firefox extensions/apps + React or Angular + one of
Firebase/Mavo/Horizon/Backendless

Looking to build a data-driven app, structured clean UI/UX, no custom UI
stuff. You must have a basic eye for graphics design.

Reach out, if you want to discuss this, at byis6@notsharingmy.info

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance Python/Django/Mobile/React/React-Native, with
extensive experience building of web applications, e-commerce marketplaces.
I've worked a lot AWS, Docker, Ansible I have a research background in data
analysis. I also have experience with Golang, React, Clojure, numpy, pandas,
scikit-learn, nltk, TensorFlow etc. Some recent examples from my portfolio:

* Airbase - Coming Soon. An app to manage hundreds of app subscriptions using virtual credit cards. [https://angel.co/airbase-1](https://angel.co/airbase-1)

* [http://www.moonliteapp.com](http://www.moonliteapp.com) \- An app for freelancers and clients to work together.

* [http://joypost.me](http://joypost.me) \- An app(with an SMS bot) to send beautiful printed postcards to your loved ones.

* [https://www.healthasaservice.co/](https://www.healthasaservice.co/) \- An HR analytics dashboard to manage company health events and employee health reports.

* [https://www.igrowfit.com](https://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* Turbotax CPA Select for Intuit, to help select accountants. Formerly Teaspiller.com

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform(for print on demand) and online courses.

You can look at
[http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio/](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio/)

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Email: sidmitra.del+hn@gmail.com

------
akrakesh
SEEKING WORK from anywhere around the world | ONLY REMOTE | I'm in India

I'm a web and mobile UI/UX designer.

Experience: 6 years

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Brand Identity design

\- HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in](http://radesign.in)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
laurilii
SEEKING WORK - Amsterdam, Netherlands / Remote

Freelance designer and front-end developer with 9 years of experience. I also
do full stack development work with Meteor.

HTML, CSS, LESS, SCSS, PHP, Bootstrap, jQuery, MeteorJS, Git, Grunt, WordPress
& wooCommerce, Kirby CMS

Portfolio & contact info: [http://lauriliimatta.com](http://lauriliimatta.com)

------
msc
SEEKING WORK: Montevideo, Uruguay. GMT -3. Remote Only

Full Stack Web Developer

I've been working remotely with Django for around 6 years now, delivering web
apps and MVPs for startups.

Email: saizar.martin@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/martinsaizar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/martinsaizar/)

Drop me a message if you have further inquiries.

------
aclimatt
SEEKING FREELANCER - US TIMEZONE REMOTE (OR BAY AREA)

Looking for a contractor with Angular and .NET experience for frontend +
backend engineering on a very popular web app. Must have very strong
communication skills. Contract length is variable and the team is amazing.

Contact me with your resume / portfolio / GitHub and we'll get started!
hello@bitmatica.com

------
dustingetz
SEEKING WORK - remote or Philadelphia - dustin.getz@hyperfiddle.net

Work history with screenshots: [http://www.hyperfiddle-
consulting.com/](http://www.hyperfiddle-consulting.com/)

React.js, Redux, Javascript, ClojureScript

Clojure, Scala, Java

Meteor and MongoDB (migrating away)

Datomic (the functional database)

Postgres, RDBMS, distributed systems

Emerging languages and experimental architectures

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote

iOS developer looking for new projects. Have experience with both Objective-C
and Swift.
[http://nickpetrov.weebly.com/portfolio.html](http://nickpetrov.weebly.com/portfolio.html)
Feel free to get in touch at nickiosdev+hn@gmail.com for more info.

------
kevinburke
I'm available for work starting in January. Can help you build software, build
more reliable processes for your team, rewrite it in Go. Track record of
excellent results and happy clients.

[https://burke.services](https://burke.services)

kevin@burke.services

------
nimeshneema
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote

Accomplished iOS, watchOS and tvOS developer, looking for new projects. I have
worked with both Objective-C and Swift.

Please get in touch for more information. nimeshneema everywhere. Google's
email service.

